# Dog boots



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi everyone. Any suggestions for dog boots for cold weather? Bonnie Bo’s pads are getting beat up on her runs from hard snow, ice etc. Have tried a few brands but boots don’t last long or fall off. I use a pad balm on her pads but I think she needs extra protection with this frigid, icy weather. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Gidget said:


> Hi everyone. Any suggestions for dog boots for cold weather? Bonnie Bo’s pads are getting beat up on her runs from hard snow, ice etc. Have tried a few brands but boots don’t last long or fall off. I use a pad balm on her pads but I think she needs extra protection with this frigid, icy weather. Thanks for any suggestions.


Good luck....I am in the same boat being in sub zero Temps. Nothing stays on my dogs feet and I find I'm constantly looking for him missing a bootie or trying to find missing boots in the snow*

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I keep meaning to pick up some the cheap nylon booties that mushers use because I think they would interfere less with the dog's gait and are cheap enough that it's not a big deal if you lose one. My dog is a wirehair, so the temperature is less of a concern than the balls of ice that form around the hair between her pads.

Currently I have some from Ultra Paws. They stay on well, but they have caused chafing so I tend not to use them except for shorter distances in sub-zero temps.


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

The brand Ruffwear do snow boots (polar trex) for dogs and also sell sock-like inserts which are designed to help them fit better and not rub/cause sores. I’ve never had to use the boots myself but we use their harnesses and life jackets etc which have been great. Not the cheapest though.


----------



## BellaVT (12 mo ago)

We bought a set of these in Medium: Lewis Dog Boots Non Vented. 

The size seems right, and they are very sturdy, but we haven't ended using them yet other than trying them on. We thought they'd be useful in winter, but so far we haven't been having any foot problems despite lots of running in snow. The temperatures have been well below freezing (she seems OK down to about 0F when running with a vest) but the snow has so far been mostly soft. We may try them when things become icier later in the year. 

It's probably helping that we've been applying Musher's Secret regularly: Mushers Secret. 

It's only her first winter, though, and I'm eager to hear what's working for others.


----------



## ashwriting (Jan 5, 2020)

In snowy &/ cold conditions, we've had pretty good luck with K-9 Apparel booties. They are _not_ designed for rough surfaces (if you want them to last!), but are pretty warm, don't damage dew claws, stay on pretty well (really tighten the Velcro closures!), are a relatively sanely priced, and cover more of the leg for more warmth. I wouldn't trust them in wet/soggy conditions, and we ought to follow up with them to get larger sizes for Bogey's front paws, but they're the best we've found for cold/snow this far. (Note: it may be worth calling in to check correct sizing when ordering, even though they're already designed "specifically" for vizslas).

We're still on the hunt for more durable boots--both for winter (snow, ice, salt) & summer (scalding surfaces, foxtails/goatheads, glass/shells/rocks)--that stay on and don't cause any tissue damage. In the mean time we go with Musher's Secret for non-frostbite-inducing conditions, the above boots for snow/cold, avoiding hot surfaces, and head-on-a-swivel for chemicals/glass/etc. 😅


----------



## ashwriting (Jan 5, 2020)

BellaVT said:


> We bought a set of these in Medium: Lewis Dog Boots Non Vented.
> 
> The size seems right, and they are very sturdy, but we haven't ended using them yet other than trying them on. We thought they'd be useful in winter, but so far we haven't been having any foot problems despite lots of running in snow. The temperatures have been well below freezing (she seems OK down to about 0F when running with a vest) but the snow has so far been mostly soft. We may try them when things become icier later in the year.
> 
> ...


We'd love to hear how the Lewis Dog boots fit and worked out once you give them a try!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for all of the suggestions! I’m currently researching all recommendations. I have a Voyager K9 Apparel dog coat that we have had for 13 years that our first Vizsla wore. Our second Vizsla is wearing now. Great quality! Will take a look at their boots. Last year we used Extreme all weather boots. The fit was good but they didn’t hold up past 2 or 3 runs. I have boots from Wilderdog which I will try on Bo tomorrow. They received good reviews and I like that if you lose a boot you can by a replacement without buying a 4 pack. I’ll let you all know how they hold up.


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

I’m trying a brand called Gooeez… they are like a wetsuit with a grippy rubber inside to hang on to Maui’s Teflon slick fur! 

So far the front two stayed on really well, but he needs a slightly smaller set for the hind paws, as at the end of the walk, I could see that they had started to slide off a little bit.


----------

